# Pink in sweaters



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

DD washed 2 sweaters, beige, with a red one. Any ideas how to get pink out?


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sandra, I'm not sure if the "new" color can be removed. Your DD might be stuck with two pink sweaters. If someone comes up with a solution, maybe it would help with my "new" purple bath rug which was blue before I washed it with a red plaid rug. Funny how we learn from those experiences of what not to mix in the wash!


----------

